# So upset vets have no answers



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

They just want to charge and charge you know if you go broke they won't have a heart not to waive the vet visit.They rather you surrender your pet that you love so much.I am bugged cause my chi does fine that again she is not doing good they told me to keep giving her fluid for a few days than return if she is not feeling better.In times likes this i wish I were a vet myself to bad i don't have such a intelligent mind.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

What exactly is going on? Symptoms? I don't know enough details to really help. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

What's going on? Are you able to get a second opinion?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

my dog eat one tomato seed and i panicked so i gave her a little hedro proxide she vomit hours later this was monday so off to the vet again stools mushy.Feed her yesterday she ate 2 small meals drink water heard her tummy making noise.Gave her the antinasea and sucrufate.this morning to her to a different vet cause she vomiting bile they gave her a cerenia shot and to keep her hydrated for a few days.She does not have an appetite offering her luquids the new vet said this is a walkin clinic with several vets they just seem to want to keep on charging me.Mondays vet said it could be the irritation to her stomach cause of the peroxide.they are making me cry cause its getting expensive with no answers but yet when i asked her nice enough if she could waive the recheck she said if i wanted to surrender.I said no way i cried some more wanted to just leave but since they are a walkin clinic they are the best i could do with.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Have you tried giving her Pedialyte(it helps to settle the tummy while hydrating and restoring electrolyte balance) plus Tomlyn's Nutristat or Nutripuppy(I found this at Petco since Petsmart went to GNC products) it'll help keep her from becoming hypoglycemic and get some calories into her.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

First of all which dog is this? Roxy? Pearl? or do you have a new puppy? Next, IMO if all of this stems from the original episode of eating one tomato seed and then you giving her peroxide her stomach needs to settle and you need to stop worrying that everytime she goes to the bathroom and it doesn't look right you do someting different. Keep her hydrated with water or Pedialyte. Every little while offer her some. If you have to put it in a cup and hold it up to her mouth or dip your finger in it and let her lick it off your finger, whatever it takes to keep getting her to drink. As far as food, I don't see why she can't eat her regular food, but if she is being picky at the moment maybe boil her a little chicken with no salt just chicken and water and let her eat that. If her stomach makes noise don't worry about it--it's going to make noise for a couple of days until it straightens out, but I personally don't think it's helping to give her a bunch of different stuff right now. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I agree with above poster^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

lulu'smom said:


> First of all which dog is this? Roxy? Pearl? or do you have a new puppy? Next, IMO if all of this stems from the original episode of eating one tomato seed and then you giving her peroxide her stomach needs to settle and you need to stop worrying that everytime she goes to the bathroom and it doesn't look right you do someting different. Keep her hydrated with water or Pedialyte. Every little while offer her some. If you have to put it in a cup and hold it up to her mouth or dip your finger in it and let her lick it off your finger, whatever it takes to keep getting her to drink. As far as food, I don't see why she can't eat her regular food, but if she is being picky at the moment maybe boil her a little chicken with no salt just chicken and water and let her eat that. If her stomach makes noise don't worry about it--it's going to make noise for a couple of days until it straightens out, but I personally don't think it's helping to give her a bunch of different stuff right now. That's just my 2 cents.


it Roxie her new name is Rudy TUTU


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I found this online. I give tomaoes to my dogs (small peices) and they are perfectly fine. Please let your poor dog's stomach settle. You didn't need to give her peroxide or take her to the vets for one seed.

*Hi and thanks for an interesting question!

I have no problem with feeding tomatoes to your dog. Really, tomatoes aren't bad for dogs.

Tomatoes contain a substance called alpha-tomatine. It is found throughout the plant, but is much more concentrated in the leaves and stem. In the fruit, the level of alpha-tomatine is present in small amounts in the green unripened tomato and in tiny amounts in a ripened red tomato.

Tomatine can be toxic to the heart. However, a dog would have to eat a massive amount of tomato before the heart was affected. Additionally, the tomatine is very poorly absorbed by the intestinal tract.

It is more of a concern when cows get into tomato patches and munch away at lots of tomato plant leaves. 

Some dogs can have some mild stomach upset from eating tomatoes, but that's about it.

I don't know of a case that has ever been reported of a dog suffering toxic effects from eating tomatoes.

So, the answer to "are tomatoes bad for dogs" is no.

Dr. Marie.*


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Gingersmom said:


> Have you tried giving her Pedialyte(it helps to settle the tummy while hydrating and restoring electrolyte balance) plus Tomlyn's Nutristat or Nutripuppy(I found this at Petco since Petsmart went to GNC products) it'll help keep her from becoming hypoglycemic and get some calories into her.


actually i have this one made by excel now it sayings to give her 3 tsp daily per 10 lbs.how much for a 3lbs. 1.0zchi .i giving some electrolyte water half and half gatorade which was ok from the vet.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

lulu'smom said:


> First of all which dog is this? Roxy? Pearl? or do you have a new puppy? Next, IMO if all of this stems from the original episode of eating one tomato seed and then you giving her peroxide her stomach needs to settle and you need to stop worrying that everytime she goes to the bathroom and it doesn't look right you do someting different. Keep her hydrated with water or Pedialyte. Every little while offer her some. If you have to put it in a cup and hold it up to her mouth or dip your finger in it and let her lick it off your finger, whatever it takes to keep getting her to drink. As far as food, I don't see why she can't eat her regular food, but if she is being picky at the moment maybe boil her a little chicken with no salt just chicken and water and let her eat that. If her stomach makes noise don't worry about it--it's going to make noise for a couple of days until it straightens out, but I personally don't think it's helping to give her a bunch of different stuff right now. That's just my 2 cents.


see she has been having upset tummy for some time now it started with the heargard plus she was fine before that than her stools were soft tried adding pumpkin and it help but a week later a dental cleaning was done and the problems came up again. they took x-ray all fine,mini blood panel work fine,pancreas test normal.
As soon as her antiobiotics finsih soft stools again i had to make a gradual swith with chicken and rice plus her food becuase her other food finish the both are grain free nature's variety.Now drinking water on her own last night and this morning when we came back she drank plenty .Refused the chicken broth which they said would be ok i have it free of salt. i have offered her some chicken but she only gets a kibble size amount and it comes out as bile yuck.I am glad she is drinking though i am just stressed out plus with had sewage problems and than also my hubby got biten had to go to urgent care.Plus knowone told me i could keep her a liquid diet for a few days lol.


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your puppy. All that over one tomatoe seed? Poor pup, get well soon. XO


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I’m sorry to hear about your dog. 

Has her weight been stable? If it started with the Heart Guard then I would consider asking your vet about discontinuing that along with giving her a very bland diet for a few weeks. I read the other thread you posted and saw the pictures of her stool and although it looked like it may be passing through her digestive system a bit quick, it didn’t look too concerning in my opinion. The hydrogen peroxide, antibiotics, being under anesthesia for her recent dental and her food being switched around are all likely to cause digestive issues. Sometimes it can take a week or two for a bland diet to start working. I would start there.

For the future, always check with a vet before inducing vomiting.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Question if she was vomiting her medicine it would could out the color of the medicine right?

yes i learned my leason right now i am keeping hear hydrated she is drink water on her own.food very little today she had about a tablespoon at about 1:00 morning of chicken and rice her stool was very little amount loose not watery.giving her some excel vitamin supplement its like nutrical.Just keeps vomiting bile the yellow stuff .


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I may be wrong about this, butI think when they vomit that bile there stomach is empty and it the bile has upset it. How often is she eating the chicken? If she will eat the chicken, I would probably feed her little bits of chicken 3 x a day--say morning, around 2pm, 8pm where her stomach doesn't get totally empty. But feed nothing but chicken so her stomach can settle.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Is she vomiting right after she eats or drinks? Is she hacking or coughing?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

If she is vomiting bile it is because her stomach is empty. Maybe she needs a little more food.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

princess_ella said:


> actually i have this one made by excel now it sayings to give her 3 tsp daily per 10 lbs.how much for a 3lbs. 1.0zchi .i giving some electrolyte water half and half gatorade which was ok from the vet.


Me personally would use full strength Pedialyte over 1/2 strength gatorade anyday Vet or no Vet...saw the Pedialyte save my first furbaby! IMHO Gatorade is just not the same.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I would feed her. She vomiting bile from an empty stomach.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

she had to stay at the vet today for observation cause i tried feed her but she eats very little her stomach was inflammed some it showed in the x-ray, they recheck her pancreas as well normal again please pray for her and me so that she can get better after this treatment they are going to do.I can't wait for her to give me her full energic kisses.she was vomited bile so many times not even the anti-nasea was helping and some food wednesday i felt bad cause she seemed very hungry bile and food would come out .thursday she was able to eat very little food and she did hold it in.she wiggled her tail at me this morning but took her in to be rechecked since her vet was going to be there today she waived that fee.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

might sound harsh but i would force her to eat , i had to do it with keona when she was younger and it saved her life , i i bought a whole heap of different foods including kitten and cat food , she seemed to really like barbecue chicken , i would honestly try anything as by the sounds of things she wont get better untill she eats more , when was she last wormed and has she been tested coccidia ?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

sugarbaby said:


> might sound harsh but i would force her to eat , i had to do it with keona when she was younger and it saved her life , i i bought a whole heap of different foods including kitten and cat food , she seemed to really like barbecue chicken , i would honestly try anything as by the sounds of things she wont get better untill she eats more , when was she last wormed and has she been tested coccidia ?


yes she has been tested for worms in feb. 2012 when my other dog was sick due to food allergies. i have been forcing her to eat i actually got her to eat some chicken and she drink some broth before going to the vet her x-ray showed irritation or inflammation


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

The peroxide may have irritated her stomach. I would get some chicken & see if she'll eat that. Her stomach sounds irritated because of the peroxide & all the liquid. I would definitely try to give her some solid food.

Sorry, didn't see post above. I would try not to panick. I could be wrong, but I really think if you get her to start eating, things will straighten out. She is only eating a little at a time, because her stomach is irritated, but as she gets some food in it, she'll get back to normal. Not sure what you're feeding, but I'd offer her food throughout the day if she's only eating small amounts.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

princess_ella said:


> ....As soon as her antiobiotics finsih soft stools again


just for future reference, antibiotics often cause loose stools. About a 1/4 teaspoon of plain, 
unflavored yogurt (with active cultures) with each meal
will usually clear that up.

Poor pup, too many things going on at once. Also, for the future, try to time
things farther apart. Try not to give heartworm meds, vaccines, flea treatments,
dental cleanings, etc within 14 days of each other. It's just too much on
their little systems.

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i plan not to give her those heartworm pills any more i will be sending them to my sister who could use them.they didn't do that the first two months if i can remember correctly.before i took her yesterday she started drinking her chicken broth no salt my mom makes herself some chicken so i will try offering her that apart from some brown rice how much of each though a teaspoon each or what?they send me home with some i d which she ate that day two meals after the incident just don't get what happened later that day. i am asking them for a meal replacement called viyo plus i will keep giving the vitamin supplement to open up her appetite.I called at one no vomiting just waking up from anestia hope she will eat some between than and now.She is a good girl she is wiggling her tail at the treatment techs.She is my therapy dog she calms me down when i feel sad my other chi will just walk away when she sees my crying not Rudy TuTu.


----------

